

EFF's fair use win over Righthaven: it's hard out here for a troll - grellas
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/04/righthaven-v-cio-it-s-hard-out-here-troll

======
eli
Well, it's a pretty small victory when you consider the copyright troll didn't
even really own the copyright in question. If the EFF can't win these cases,
we're _really_ in trouble.

I wonder how the case would have gone if Stephens Media had just hired
Righthaven as a law firm, rather than try to get cutesy and (I assume) use
them as an asset shield.

